# mkV VW parts from my SSC TDI



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4908423 

I forgot I also have a fuel test port i need to get rid of as well.


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

Price drop on the stuff above...

fuel test port for $40


----------

